# PRC - getting an English language book published



## mistaken-identity-crisis (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi. I have a great idea for a book marketed toward English-speaking expats in China. I am wondering how I would approach a Chinese publisher with a market-tested prototype to sell.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you sure you wouldn't rather pitch your idea to an English language publisher located outside China? A book for English speaking expats would probably be something they'd be likely to buy before they move to China. Or, you could look into self-publishing and selling online - possibly in e-book form.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

